# Des suggestions pour apprendre à programmer sur Mac



## bong (19 Septembre 2019)

Salut ! J'ai le projet d'apprendre à programmer. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée d'outils qui me permettraient de commencer par les bases ? Mon objectif, ce serait, d'ici... 5 ans (?), d'être en capacité de mettre au point un logiciel pour Mac. Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

bong a dit:


> Salut ! J'ai le projet d'apprendre à programmer. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée d'outils qui me permettraient de commencer par les bases ? Mon objectif, ce serait, d'ici... 5 ans (?), d'être en capacité de mettre au point un logiciel pour Mac. Merci pour vos conseils.


Alors commence officiellement par ici... https://www.apple.com/fr/swift/


----------



## bong (19 Septembre 2019)

Merci ! J'ai essayé hier swift playgrounds. C'est assez ludique, assez enfantin aussi, peut-être pas assez austère pour moi. D'autres suggestions ?


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

bong a dit:


> Merci ! J'ai essayé hier swift playgrounds. C'est assez ludique, assez enfantin aussi, peut-être pas assez austère pour moi. D'autres suggestions ?


Enfantin, enfantin, pas tant que ça. Sinon, tu as vu ceci Télécharger gratuitement le livre sur le lien en réponse #2 que je te mentionne ?


----------



## Nanardtetard (20 Septembre 2019)

Regarde du côté de OpenClassRoom pour apprendre sur la méthodologie, notamment les designs patterns. Et aussi sur les outils de versioning tels que Git. Le langage est une chose, mais la gestion d’un projet de dev et son architecture sont primordiales.


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2019)

et t'abonner à l'excellente newsletter 'iOS Dev Weekly'
https://iosdevweekly.com


----------



## Bmastro (27 Novembre 2019)

bong a dit:


> Merci ! J'ai essayé hier swift playgrounds. C'est assez ludique, assez enfantin aussi, peut-être pas assez austère pour moi. D'autres suggestions ?


Il faut laisser tomber ceci, va plutôt, sur PYTHON ou JAVA comme cela tes programmes tourneront aussi sur les autres OS (BSD,LINUX, WINDOWS....) , j'ai fait du COCOA avant mais a chaque nouvelle version c'est la galère, COCOA et swift sont lourds et mal documentes.


----------

